# Help me to know more about H1B visas



## Srjcnr88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi 
anybody please help me to know about how to get or apply for h1b visa. I am from india and currently living in dubai. Working in IT field. I am hearing many news from many people. Is necessary to have a job in hand to apply for h1b from UAE


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You could simply google for such a basic question like yours.
The employer applies for the visa. SO yes, I that means you need a job and a willing employer to sponsor you. There are limited number of visas (the current cap I think is 65000) available every year (1 Nov to 30 Oct), and the application limit is reached within a few days of the application window opening (I think 1st April).


----------



## Srjcnr88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dear rsinner
Thank you very much for responding. Is this 65000 apps is applicable for all the candidate applying from diff countries or is there any consideration for candidates applyin from some specific countries. 
Since i am in dubai, i searched enquired about few consultancy in dubai. I dont know they are trustworthy. If you could help me with some known services it would b great.


----------



## WhitneyJ (Jun 19, 2015)

As rsinner said, you should probably just do a bit of googling, as all of the basic information is easily found. 65,000 is the quota for all countries, and it is usually hit within a week of the opening date. An additional 20,000 visas can be granted by petition, and this limit is usually hit within a couple of months.

You as an individual cannot apply for an H1B visa. You must apply for a job and your employer must then apply for the visa on your behalf (sort of like here, maybe - I never had an H1B, so can't speak from experience).

Another option you have is to apply for a degree program in the US (undergraduate, masters, etc.) and enter on a student visa. You then have better access to employers in the US and have a better shot of securing work.


----------



## Srjcnr88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dear Whitney,
Thank you so much for replying. I am googling but not getting exact info so thought of putting in the forum. so that somebody can help me who has a knowledge of the processing. just one more query and i am done.
if i applied from dubai and got a job in US(via some job site), then that US company again has to go through the lottery system to provide H1B or is there any other provision for that company to bypass lottery system and apply for H1B for me?


----------



## WhitneyJ (Jun 19, 2015)

You can apply for jobs online with American companies and maybe that will work for you, but you have to understand that you will be competing with people who are already based in the US, many who are in the same city and can start immediately. 

Why don't you try working with an Indian IT company that is known for sending its employees to the US - TCS, Infosys, etc.? I know many, many people who worked in the US for these companies and quite a few who switched jobs once they were settled in the US.


----------



## Srjcnr88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dear Whitney,
I have thought about that aswell many times. But just dont understand how these companies(tcs,infosys,etc) are getting H1B visas for their employees neither filing H1B for the employees nor take part in the lottery system . Or may be i am not aware of the actual process that is happening. 
Anyway Thank you so much for replying. Greatly appreciate your time for replying to my queries. You have a good day.


----------



## ReefPony (Jun 22, 2015)

Srjcnr88 said:


> Dear Whitney,
> I have thought about that aswell many times. But just dont understand how these companies(tcs,infosys,etc) are getting H1B visas for their employees neither filing H1B for the employees nor take part in the lottery system . Or may be i am not aware of the actual process that is happening.
> Anyway Thank you so much for replying. Greatly appreciate your time for replying to my queries. You have a good day.


My guess is that they're probably using L1 visas instead of H1B visas. Or, they're using temporary work visas if the people are only in the US for a short period of time.

I could easily be wrong but my understanding is that these companies could hire you in your home country to work in one of their offices there and then transfer you to work in one of their American offices using an L1 visa. You would have to be a manager or higher or be in a "specialized knowledge" position.


----------



## Srjcnr88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks dear.

It was so much informative. I appreciate.


----------

